# Confirming AU9S install for FTA



## justask'n (Feb 7, 2010)

.... Sorry - re-posted to DIRECTV Installation/MDU Discussion .... 

Upfront apologies for the long post. I tried to format the questions such that only brief answers 'should' be needed. Thank you very much in advance!

I am a newbie to FTA, but I have researched many posts and read all the FAQ’s I could find to keep the following questions from being too naïve, so thanks in advance for your patience. At the moment, I am only concerned with getting the infrastructure setup and want to make sure I have that right in my head before proceeding with anything further. I’m a little new to the terminology but have used it where possible for the sake of the experts. Again, thanks!

1. I have a D* Slimline AU9S-SL5-S (no additional diplexers, splitters, etc). I am not a D* subscriber and I am currently only interested in using this dish for FTA on one TV only (for the moment). I know it has some powerful HD and multiple tuner features that I might subscribe to in the future. Since this dish/LNB combo is both Ka & Ku equipped (Ku 101, 110, 119), my understanding is that I would not need to make any mods or alterations to the dish and can use as-is to receive FTA over the Ku band. Is this correct?

2. I have a detailed FAQ on using the D* Phase III – 3 LNB dish for FTA (just for reference) and have read that re-pointing the dish may be required to get FTA signal. I don’t know that the Phase III FAQ would even apply to the AU9S, so my question is, if I was to keep the dish aligned for a normal D* setup, i.e. no change to tilt, elevation, skew, etc., could I expect to pick up FTA birds, and which ones? Eg. EchoStar 8,10 @ 110, EchoStar 7 @ 119. 

3. Because this is a 5 LNB (but really a 3 LNB for my purposes), would I also receive Intelsat 5 @ 82/91 or others like Telstar 5 or Galaxy 10R without having to make any mods to the dish or alignment?

4. An AU9S feature according to the spec sheet is that it is “Integrated for HD Local Reception”. Does this mean that it would act like an ordinary digital antenna and receive local broadcast network signals like ABC, NBC, CBS, FOX, WTTW, etc without any additional equipment or mods?

5. Do I need to use the PI-21 power supply to power the SL5-S SWM LNB for FTA reception? Is an equivalent power supply built into FTA receivers such that an external power supply is not needed?

6. Assuming proper alignment and signal has been verified at the dish, aside from the FTA receiver and RG6 cable itself, what other equipment would I need in the form of diplexers, splitters? Based on what I think I know, the connection for a single TV should be as follows: AU9S to 8 Channel SWM Multi-Switch to Power Supply to FTA receiver.

7. The FTA receiver would plug into the IRD side of the power supply and the SWM side of the power supply would plug into either the SWM1/2 outputs on the 8 Channel SWM?

8. Is there an alternative to the 8 Channel SWM Multi-Switch I could use for this setup? 

9. Does anyone have a diagram of this type of setup that they can share?

10. Can you recommend a particular FTA receiver that would work best for my application?


----------



## PTown (Aug 18, 2007)

justask'n;2355366 said:


> .... Sorry - re-posted to DIRECTV Installation/MDU Discussion ....
> 
> Upfront apologies for the long post. I tried to format the questions such that only brief answers 'should' be needed. Thank you very much in advance!
> 
> ...


It sounds to me like you're interested in receiving *D!SH* and *BellTV* programming without a subscription. :nono2:

Perhaps you need to familiarize yourself with the forums rules.


----------



## PTown (Aug 18, 2007)

Here you go.


----------

